# Beak banging, with a twist!



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

So my cockatiel birdie (how origional ) bangs his beak against things because hes male, but theres a twist! if i tap my nail on the desk at a different pace, he will copy and the pace im tapping, if i speed up, he will as well! Does anyone else's 'tiel do this action!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

That's so cool and clever. You'll need to get a video ^_^


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha how awesome!!! None of my boys beak bang at all  They do heart wings and pace, but no banging.

I'd love a video if you can get one! It would be sooo cute!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Sometimes Spot will beak bang as I'm tapping but not all the time. I think that it's just his nature to mimick noise.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

My Aladdin beak bangs when I tap on something and say "Tappies" lol. He'll do it in response or he'll start a game of tappies, lol. Jacob is picking that up too,but no pacing or anything so far.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Curry will copy me if I'm sitting at my computer desk and I tap on the glass...he's usually sitting on my lap so he can reach the desk top. He also does it when he's in his carry cage and we're going somewhere (to the vet for example!), he will tap on the side of the cage and if I tap back he will copy it! It's really cute


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes. My cocks will up the ante if I tap too. They will copy my pattern and do it more loudly than me. I do not do it much because they become competitive quickly. I prefer to just let them 'be' when they are with me. They regularly tap out a chorus with each other and alternate it with agressive renditions of cricket night chirping. lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike will beak bang when Iam typing sometimes


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! im glad to see other 'tiels are having a beak banging old time (no pun intended )


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch does the same as well but if i start to wolf whistle he copies me he actually can go on all day


----------

